# mit Suse 9 über Router ins Internet



## sonicks (26. April 2004)

Hi, zuerst einmal, ich bin Linux-Anfänger und habe mir vor 3 Tagen Suse 9 Prof. auf meinen Laptop gespielt.

Die Installation lief nicht reibungslos aber letzendlich hat es geklappt. Jetzt habe ich nur 2 Probleme:

1) Ich komme nicht ins Internet bzw. es wird keine Verbindung hergestellt, auch nicht zum Netzwerk. Das ganze läuft über einen Router bei dem DHCP aktiviert ist. Im Windows läuft es mit "IP automatisch beziehen" ohne Probleme.

In Linux habe ich über Yast die Netzwerkkarte folgendermaßen konfiguriert:

Automatische Adressvergabe (mit DHCP): *aktiviert*
Rechnername: *snxlinux* 
Domainname: *NETZWERK* (Ist die "Arbeitsgruppe" worüber das Netzwerk im Windows läuft)
Hostname über DHCP ändern: *aktiviert*
Nameserver 1: *192.168.1.1* (IP des Routers)
Domain-Suche 1: *local*

Ansonsten habe ich an der Netzwerkkarte eigentlich nichts verstellt. Wobei es ja auch normal über DHCP laufen müsste. Im Windows läuft es ohne Probleme

Wenn ich dann aber eine Verbindung ins Internet aufbauen möchte, zeigt er mir folgenden Fehler an:



> Verbindung zum lokalen Server fehlgeschlagen
> Vermutlich läuft der smpppd nicht oder Sie sind nicht in der Gruppe "dialout"
> Überprüfen Sie auch die Server-Einstellungen im Dialog "Verschiedene Einstellungen"



Wenn ich in die "Netzwerkumgebung" schauen möchte, gibt er mir "Interner Fehler" aus.

An was kann das sonst noch liegen? Jeden den ich gefragt habe meinte, dass es über DHCP eigentlich doch laufen müsste, da es im Windows ja auch funktioniert.


2) Wenn ich den Laptop über Linux ganz normal ausschalten möchte, kommt dieser Ladeschirm und der Ladebalken mit dem SUSE Tierchen  . Doch kurz bevor der Ladebalken fertig ist, friert mein Laptop ein und er fährt auch nicht runter. 

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## mathiu (26. April 2004)

zu Punkt eins..

was sagt da ifconfig


----------



## sonicks (26. April 2004)

Ich komm mir grad vielleicht ein bißchen dumm vor aber hab echt nicht genau kapiert was du damit meinst.

Sorry aber bin blutiger Linux anfänger


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

hi,
auf gut Window-Deutsch *ipconfig* womit du die verschiedenen
IP Adressen überprüfen kannst.
In der Konsole ausführen.


----------



## sonicks (26. April 2004)

Ok, 

Danke für das Windows Deutsch, werd ich wohl am Anfang noch gebrauchen  ...

//edit:

Das sagt mir ifconfig:


```
eth0 Protokoll:Ethernet Hardware Adresse 00:C0:9F:38:60:AE
inet Adresse:192.168.1.52 Bcast: 192.168.1.1 Maske:255.255.255.0
inet6 Adresse: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe38:60ae / 64 Gültigkeitsbereich: Verbindung
UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:1152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge: 100
RX bytes:72649 (70.9 Kb) TX bytes:938(938.0b)
In terrup t:4 Basisadresse:0x1800

lo Protokoll:Lokale Schleife
inet Adresse:127.0.0.1 Maske:255.0.0.0
inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0
RX bytes:4392 (4.2 Kb) TX bytes:4392 (4.2 Kb)
```


----------



## sonicks (26. April 2004)

Ok, Punkt 2 hat sich geklärt, jetzt fehlt nur noch Punkt 1 . Netzwerk bzw. Inet  noch nicht


----------



## gothic ghost (26. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sonicks _]Ok, Punkt 2 hat sich geklärt, jetzt fehlt nur noch Punkt 1 . Netzwerk bzw. Inet  noch nicht


Du mußt noch als Gateway  die IP des Routers eintragen =  192.168.1.1 
geht mit Yast.


----------



## sonicks (26. April 2004)

Hab ich, bei Routing => Standard Gateway

Klappt trotzdem nicht. Was hat es denn mit diesem smpppd aufsich ?


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

Domain-Suche 1: local  # da muß NETZWERK hin
Dein Verbindungsprotokoll = PPPOE  # nicht smpppd


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Domain-Suche 1: local  # da muß NETZWERK hin
> Dein Verbindungsprotokoll = PPPOE  # nicht smpppd *



mir ist gerade der Rechner abgeschmiert   läuft wieder


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Und wie änder ich das auf PPPOE ?

//edit: Also in der "Netzwerkumgebung" werden jetzt alle anderen Computer angezeigt. Jetzt ist nur noch dieses Einwahlproblem da. Wie änder ich das auf PPPOE um ?


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

hi,
*smpppd ?* hast du ein Modem installiert ?
Schau mal in var/lib/smppd/smpppd.var.conf da müßten Daten
stehen. 
Wozu brauchst du das Modem ? wenn über Router  ? 
könnte der Grund sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Ok ich schau mal nach...

Nein ich hab kein Modem installiert, aber ist eins in den Laptop integriert, vielleicht hat er das automatisch so übernommen


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Also es gibt keine smpppd.var.conf Datei, langsam werd ich echt verrückt...


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sonicks _
> Also es gibt keine smpppd.var.conf Datei, langsam werd ich echt verrückt...


Damit schadest du nur deiner Gesundheit, it's " yast " a game ;-) 
Einen Ordner smpppd muß es geben sonst könnte die Meldung
nicht kommen. Die Datei heißt vielleicht anders, ich benutze Suse 8.1.
Der Teufel liegt ihm Detail.
1.ISDN oder DSL ?
2.unter Netzwerkbasis = Konfiguration des Modems = Einträge ?
3.ist die Netzwerkkarte als PCMCIA eingetragen ?
4.erstmal antworten 

PS schau mal in var/ log/ messages nach, da wird alles protokolliert


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Ja, den Ordner gibts, nur ist absolut nichts drin...

1. DSL aber wie gesagt, ein Router dazwischen bei dem DHCP aktiviert ist und unter win ohne probs läuft. Also kabel rein in PC, ip automatisch beziehen und fertig...

2. Yast => Netzwerkgeräte => Modem:

Verfügbar sind Andere (nicht erkannte) (oben)
Keine Konfiguration vorhanden (unten)


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

Hast du den Router vom Modem schon mal angepingt ?
Es gibt bekannte Probleme mit PCMCIA unter Suse 8.1
ob unter der 9 auch weis ich nicht
Wieder in der Konsole #ping 192.168.1.1
wenn es geht schliessen läuft sonst ewig.


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Jup , hab zwar ping 192.168.1.1 -b wegen broadcast eingegeben aber funktioniert...


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

Tja, was bleibt da noch ?
Unter Konfiguration von DSL steht wohl nichts ?
Werden im Router IP's blockiert ?
Im Browser ist kein Proxy aktiviert ?
Und in var/log/messages gibt es auch keine Hinweise ?
Auch Latein ist nicht unendlich, du hattest bei der Installation
Probleme welcher Art ?


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Probleme hatte ich irgendwann bei der Hardwareprüfung, da ist er dann abgestürtzt bzw. eingefriert und ich hab ihn neustarten müssen. Dann gings eigentlich nach ner "reperatur" weiter.

Im Router wird normal nichts blockiert, das ja übers Windowsläuft und das ist die selbe IP

Aber du hast irgendwas gesagt von wegen PPPOE muss ich benutzen... wie kann ich das aktivieren? Denn es kommt ja immer die Meldung das der smpppd Server nicht gestartet sei...


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

1. habe ich mich verschrieben = PPPo
2. das begegnet dir aber erst wenn du die Firewall aktivierst.
Vielleicht hat es was mit dem smpppd Server zu tun,
der verbindet zum Internet über ein Modem.
Im Moment fällt mir nichts mehr ein und ob eine Neuinstallierung
besser ist ?
Wenn du dir die Zeit unseres Dialogs ansiehst spricht einiges dafür.


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Habe auch schon drüber nach gedacht. 

Aber zu smpppd, es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, das umzustellen. Ich habe kein Modem oder DSL konfiguriert, also weiß ich nicht was da nicht klappt...


----------



## gothic ghost (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sonicks _
> also weiß ich nicht was da nicht klappt


und ich auch nicht,
zumal ja nichts in den " messages " drin steht.
Eine Möglichkeit ist noch mit Yast unter Netzwerkbasis -> Start oder Stopp von
Systemdiensten -> Netzwerkdienste -> Ein, mit benutzerdefinierte 
Konfiguration aktivieren -> weiter -> und da schauen ob der
Smppd Server drinn steht, wenn ja löschen.
Das wars von meiner Seite, ich nix mehr wisse.


----------



## sonicks (27. April 2004)

Ok also zuerst einmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen!

Dann werd ich mal noch probieren ob da was drin steht und ansonsten kann ich nur hoffen, dass sich jemand anderes noch meldet der vielleicht noch etwas weiß.

Danke 

MFG sonicks


----------



## metalgear (28. April 2004)

Ich hoffe doch mal, dass sich dein Router-Problem in Zwischenzeit reledigt hat... falls aber nicht, dann versuchst dochmal direkt beim suse.de-suppurt:

http://www.suse.de/de/private/support/inst_support/conditions.html


----------



## sonicks (29. April 2004)

Nein, das Problem hat sich leider noch nicht gelöst. Aber danke für die Information, werde ich mir dann mal anschauen.


----------



## KUHnsmann (2. Mai 2004)

SOOOOO was ganz grundlegendes is bei dir falsch!
und zwar must du bei Nameserver nicht dich IP deines Routers sondern die deines ISPs (Provider)!

Welchen Provider hast du Dann kann ich die IP dir sagen.  Oder du schaust im Routermenü unter Status >> Primäre DNS! 

MfG

P.S.: Linux braucht die IP nämlich zum Umsetzen der Informationen aus dem Netz! Warum das so kompliziert ist weiß ich allerdings auch nicht!


----------



## sonicks (3. Mai 2004)

Ich habe T-Online DSL 

Darauf wäre ich jetzt im Leben nicht gekommen. Wäre nett, wenn du mir die Ip geben könntest.

Vielen Dank !

MFG sonicks

// EDIT: Es funktioniert! Habe die IP nichtmehr über DHCP laufen lassen sondern zugewiesen und den DNS Server bei T-Online gesucht und eingetragen. Gateway zum Router und fertig! 

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle! Jetzt bin ich mal erleichert


----------



## KUHnsmann (3. Mai 2004)

Is alos alles Palletti

Hab nur zufällig diesen Thread gelesen.....
Und da dacht ich mir, Dir ma zu helfen 

Na dann viel Spaß mit deinem Linux. Ein riesen Forum wo du wirklich ALLES erklärt bekommst ist: http://www.linux-club.de:eek: 

MfG


----------

